# nach update von profile 17.0 auf 17.1 emerge probleme

## cyber_sapien

Hallo,

ich habe gestern das update von Profile 17.0 auf 17.1 (eselect profile set 33) gemacht. Leider bleibt mein Rechner nun bei einigen emerges einfach hängen. z.B. gcc oder glibc. Die meisten anderen Pakete lassen sich emergen.

Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Kann den Computer nur mehr mit dem Powerknopf ausschalten. 

hab schon makeopts="-j1" probiert - hilft auch nicht.

emerge --info

Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 5.0.19-rt-rt11 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.0.19-rt-rt11-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i9-7960X_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32595348 total,  30276324 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 07 Jun 2019 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository sakaki-tools: 0cb404370ad32aea2a1d63957becec72bc4a0722

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p7) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: webrsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

audio-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/audio-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

hering-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/hering-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

kaypro

    location: /var/lib/layman/kaypro

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sakaki-tools

    location: /usr/local/portage/sakaki-tools

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/sakaki-/sakaki-tools.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=33 --load-average=32"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LANG="de_AT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j33 -l32"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cgi cli colord crypt cups cxx dbus dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam fat ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp git glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ieee1394 imap introspection ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libcaca libnotify libsecret libtirpc lm_sensors mad matroska mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp osc oss pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds projectm pulseaudio qt5 raw readline ruby samba sdl seccomp smp sndfile spell ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vala vcd vorbis wayland wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 avx512f avx512dq avx512cd avx512bw avx512vl f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 avx512f avx512dq avx512cd avx512bw avx512vl f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ABI_X86="64"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LINGUAS="de"

L10N="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

USE="${USE} -bluetooth -kde -tracker a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 cairo caps cdda cgi consolekit cxx dbus dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr exif fat ffmpeg flac ftp gif gimp git gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk jack icu ieee1394 imap introspection jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k libcaca lm_sensors mad matroska mng mpeg mp3 mp4 mplayer multilib nls nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl osc oss pdf png projectm pulseaudio raw ruby samba sdl smp sndfile svg svga symlink systemd theora threads tiff truetype unicode udisks usb vorbis vala vcd wayland X x264 x265 xattr xv zip"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt und kann mir bitte weiterhelfen?

lG

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du den letzten News-Artikel gelesen?

eselect news hilft dir dabei. Oder hier: https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable.html

----------

## cyber_sapien

ja, ich habe auf Grund dieses Artikels  das Update gemacht.

bei Punkt 10 war dann aber Schluß - gcc lässt sich nicht emergen.

----------

## Tyrus

Kannst du das Log mal hier einstellen wenn du Schritt 10 machst, also konkret

```

emerge -1v sys-devel/gcc:8.3.0

```

durchführst. 

Damit man mal sehen kann wie der Stand war bevor dein System einfriert. Das Log sollte ja noch unter /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1/temp/build.log zu finden sein.

----------

## cyber_sapien

gerne, hier ist das log-file: http://dpaste.com/361A55Y

----------

## Tyrus

Ich sehe gleich zum Beginn im Log Fehler die ich gerade nicht zuordnen kann, aber eventuell weisst da jemand anderes mehr zu sagen ...

```

 * Package:    sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 cxx elibc_glibc fortran kernel_linux multilib nls nptl openmp pch pie sanitize ssp userland_GNU vtv

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gcc-8.3.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-8.3.0-patches-1.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1/work

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

[...]

```

Ich habe das mal mit einem Log von meinem Build verglichen wo diese Fehler nicht drin sind.

Irgendwie funktioniert getcwd nicht korrekt bei dir ...

In welchen Verzeichnis stehst du wenn du den emerge startest?

Gibt es das Verzeichnis noch?

Eine google Suche hat mich zu einem ähnlichen Verhalten hier geführt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812849.html

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt denn: 'tree -d -L 2 / -f'

Ah und ganz wichtig, was sagt ein 'eix -e sys-devel/gcc' bei dir.

oder wahlweiße 'emerge --search gcc' oder zur Not tuts auch ein 'ls -l /var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-* -d'

----------

## cyber_sapien

Tyrus, ich habe jetzt noch mal einen emerge vom root Verzeichnis aus probiert. Da kommen die No such fille... errors nicht mehr. 

Kann das build.log leider nicht pasten - wgetpaste verweigert momentan seinen Dienst.

Max Steel, hier sind die Ausgaben:

# eix -e sys-devel/gcc

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (3.3.6) [M]~3.3.6-r1^s [M]~3.3.6-r2^s [M]~3.3.6-r3^s

     (3.4.6) [M]3.4.6-r2^s [M]~3.4.6-r3^s

     (4.0.4) [M]**4.0.4^s [M]**4.0.4-r1^s [M]**4.0.4-r2^s

     (4.1.2) [M]4.1.2^s [M]~4.1.2-r1^s [M]~4.1.2-r2^s

     (4.2.4) [M]~4.2.4-r1^s [M]~4.2.4-r2^s [M]~4.2.4-r3^s

     (4.3.6) [M]4.3.6-r1^s [M]~4.3.6-r2^s [M]~4.3.6-r3^s

     (4.4.7) [M]4.4.7^s [M]~4.4.7-r1^s [M]~4.4.7-r2^s

     (4.5.4) [M]4.5.4^s [M]~4.5.4-r1^s [M]~4.5.4-r2^s

     (4.6.4) [M]4.6.4^s [M]~4.6.4-r1^s [M]~4.6.4-r2^s

     (4.7.4) [M]4.7.4-r1^s [M]~4.7.4-r2^s [M]~4.7.4-r3^s

     (4.8.5) [M]4.8.5-r1^s [M]~4.8.5-r2^s [M]~4.8.5-r3^s

     (4.9.4) [M]4.9.4^s [M]~4.9.4-r1^s

     (5.4.0) [M]5.4.0-r4^s [M]~5.4.0-r6^s

     (5.5.0) [M]~5.5.0^s

     (6.4.0) 6.4.0-r1^s ~6.4.0-r5^s

     (6.5.0) ~6.5.0^s ~6.5.0-r1^s

     (7.3.0) 7.3.0-r3^s ~7.3.0-r6^s

     (7.4.0) ~7.4.0^s ~7.4.0-r1^s ~7.4.0-r2^s

     (8.2.0) ~8.2.0-r5^s 8.2.0-r6^s

     (8.3.0) ~8.3.0^s 8.3.0-r1^s

     (9.1.0) ~9.1.0^s ~9.1.0-r1^s

       {altivec awt boundschecking cilk +cxx d debug doc fixed-point +fortran gcj go graphite hardened jit libssp lto mpx mudflap multilib +nls nopie nossp +nptl objc objc++ objc-gc +openmp +pch pgo +pie regression-test +sanitize +ssp systemtap test vanilla +vtv}

     Installierte Versionen: 8.3.0-r1(8.3.0)^s(03:00:32 2019-05-09)(cxx fortran multilib nls nptl openmp pch pie sanitize ssp vtv -altivec -debug -doc -fixed-point -go -graphite -hardened -jit -libssp -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -vanilla)

     Startseite:             https://gcc.gnu.org/

     Beschreibung:           The GNU Compiler Collection

tree -d -L 2 / -f

http://dpaste.com/1ENPX9M

----------

## mike155

Hallo cyber_sapien,

Ich habe mir Deine Ausgabe von 'emerge --info' und die Datei 'build.log' angesehen. Beide sehen gut aus und ich konnte keinen offensichtlichen Fehler entdecken.

Allerdings wundert mich das Ende von 'build.log' in Zeile 1928. Ist der emerge-Job wirklich dort stehengeblieben? Ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen - insbesondere weil ich auch keine Fehlermeldung sehe, die den Abbruch erklärt. Gab es vielleicht einen Fehler beim Posten von 'build.log' über dpaste?

 Hast Du vor Beginn der Migration folgende Anweisung ausgeführt und alle Blocker/Konflikte gelöst sowie alle Pakete auf die aktuelle Version aktualisiert?

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse -av world
```

"-j32" dürfte bei 32 GB RAM bei GCC und anderen Pakete, die in C++ geschrieben wurden, zu hoch sein. Aber wenn der Emerge-Job wirklich bereits in Zeile 1928 abgebrochen ist, sollte das noch nicht zum Tragen gekommen sein. Du könntest trotzdem mal testen, ob es mit "-j4" besser läuft.

Mike

----------

## cyber_sapien

Hallo Mike,

wie ich in meiner 1. Nachricht  schrieb, hatte ich es schon mit "-j1"  versucht und nicht nur das, sondern auch "-j32", "-j16" und "-j8". Dann hatte ich aufgegeben und mich an das Forum gewandt. 

Zu früh! - ich hätte offensichtlich der logischen Reihe folgen sollen, denn mit "-j4" hat nun alles geklappt.

emerge ist problemlos ausgeführt worden und die symlinks wurden auch automatisch entfernt.

Trotzdem seltsam, dass es mit "-j1" nicht funktionierte?

Danke an alle Mithelfer.

----------

